# Using mtpfs



## grimgent (Jan 5, 2015)

When I try to mount my SGS3 using `mtpfs /mnt` I get:

```
Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.
Listing raw device(s)
Device 0 (VID=04e8 and PID=6860) is a Samsung Galaxy models (MTP).
  Found 1 device(s):
  Samsung: Galaxy models (MTP) (04e8:6860) @ bus 7, dev 3
Attempting to connect device
Android device detected, assigning default bug flags
Listing File Information on Device with name: (NULL)
```
When I built multimedia/libmtp, I enabled MTPZ.
Any idea how to fix this?

I have fuse loaded and this line in /etc/rc.conf: 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## scottro (Jan 5, 2015)

For what it's worth, myself, (and, I believe, others on this forum), wound up finding that it was problematic--in my case, I think it worked for awhile, then after some upgrade or another stopped working. 

Therefore, I wound up using the Android app ES File Explorer, which can run a mini ftp server, making transfer of files very easy.  There are also various apps that allow the phone to be an ssh server, adding more security. 

I realize this doesn't answer your question, but it  might be worth investigating as an alternative.


----------



## t1066 (Jan 5, 2015)

Or you can try devel/android-tools-adb. I had just written a mini howto on using adb on FreeBSD.


----------

